# 54 Black Phantom



## Classicriders (Feb 24, 2010)

Haven't had a Schwinn in my collection for over ten years, so thought it was about time I add one.  Just picked up this original beauty.  Build date is August 31 1954.


----------



## OldRider (Feb 24, 2010)

One single solitary word sums up that beauty..........Sweet!!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Feb 24, 2010)

Really nice original condition!!   Can't neglect Schwinn - they made bikes too.


----------



## jwm (Feb 24, 2010)

Would those be Firestone valve stem caps- the ones that are stylized flames? I remember them from when I was  a kid. I haven't seen any for sale on-line, or my B-6 would have a pair. Cool ride.

JWM


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 25, 2010)

*Man,That really is a beauty!*

Are all of the chrome pieces original? It was well taken care of and probably appreciated my some lucky boy. 

Pat


----------



## Classicriders (Feb 25, 2010)

The valve stem caps are red crowns, Firestone flames would be sweet though.  All parts are original except for the tires and the brake cable.  Head and tail-light work as well as horn unit.


----------

